# 4th failed Ivf, deivf an option what questions to ask clinics



## yazz (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi 
I'm hoping someone could give me a few ideas of what questions to ask when e-mailing clinics regarding deivf, I've been reading a lot but I am overwhelmed by it all, any suggestions would be most welcome....


Thanks for any help 


Yazz


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Have you had a look at my FAQ? 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

Might help....

I think the main things you'd want to know (in no particular order) are: how much will it cost, how long is the wait to be matched/to start tx, how do they match you to a donor, what information do you get about the donor, what are their success rates. 
If it's clinics abroad you are looking at then you might also want to ask about scans/tests needed in the UK, how long you need to be there for tx, how you would obtain your medication etc

Hope this helps, best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks so much suitcase, it's just a huge minefield of questions but I really needed to know the most important ones to ask, I am looking at going abroad, I've been looking for a few months now but really needed to have one last try with my own eggs but it's just not meant to be, I'm waiting for follow up appointment at my clinic as I'm wondering do I need immune testing as I've had 4 Ivf, 2 bfn and 2 miscarriages.... Will check out your link now thanks again 


Yazz x


----------

